# DAFV - wie lange noch?



## kati48268 (16. Dezember 2015)

Da ist sie, die allseits beliebte DAFV-Marke für 2016.
  Einmal im Jahr kramt man das unsinnige Heftchen raus, kleibt eine unsinnige Marke ein und verstaut das Ganze wieder für ein Jahr sinnlos in den Papieren.







Über den fehlenden Sinn dieser Aktion ist hier ja schon viel diskutiert worden.
  Es soll aber tatsächlich Angler geben, die dies als Grund sehen, im DAFV zu bleiben; _„wozu hab ich denn all die Jahre Marken geklebt?“_; nicht zu fassen!

  Das sei _„ein Beleg dafür, dass man seine Verbandsgewässerkarten bezahlt hat“_, ist auch manchmal zu hören. Als wenn man die Gewässerkarte überhaupt in die Hand bekommen würde, wenn man nicht dafür gelöhnt hat.
  Ist in etwa das Gleiche, als wenn die Polizei den Fahrzeugschein kontrolliert und zusätzlich die Quittung für die Fahrzeuganmeldung beim Strassenverkehrsamt auch noch sehen wollen würde.
Ausserdem kleben auch LV-Mitglieder, deren LVs keine Verbandsgewässer haben.

  Anglern ist Logik schwer beizubringen…


  Ich wollte aber auf etwas ganz anderes hinaus:
  Bei mir ist noch ein Klebeplatz frei, dann sind die ersten beiden Seiten voll.
  35Jahre geklebter Irrsinn.
Ich möchte nicht mehr Marken kleben, ich möchte auch keinen DAFV mehr haben.


*Was glaubt ihr, wie lange macht es der DAFV – der Verband der die Angler in Deutschland einen sollte - noch?*

*Raus sind also bis jetzt definitiv:*
- Bayern
- Baden-Württemberg
*Entscheiden jetzt noch über Kündigung* (und zwar am 18.12.):
- Hamburg
*Gekündigt und raus ab Ende 2016:*
- Niedersachsen
- Sachsen
- Fischer Union West (der kleine Rheinland Pfälzer Verband)
  - AGSB NRW
- Polizei-Sportfischervereinigung
- DSAV
*Unklar was da los ist:*
- der größere Rheinlandpfalzverband soll auch gekündigt haben, noch weiß man nix genaues
  - der Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein hat einen Mitgliederbeschluss zur Kündigung, diese scheint beim DAFV aber noch nicht eingegangen zu sein (Deadline lt. Beschluss 31.12.), aber was interessiert einen angestellten Geschäftsführer schon ein Mitgliederbeschluss…
  - Weser-Ems ist wohl wieder drin, einige Vereine rebellieren aber anscheinend gegen den Beschluss
  - das Hessen-Präsidium hat die Kündigung zurück gezogen, auch hier scheint das nicht im Sinne der mitgliedsstärksten Vereine zu sein
*Kündigung zurückgezogen:*
  - Saarland
  - Rheinischer NRW-Verband (die haben aber alle 3 Wochen eine neue Meinung, je nachdem wer grad im Präsidium krank ist oder nicht)
*und der Rest, der fahnentreuen Endsieger:*
  - hat sich noch nicht gemuckt, faseln aber fast geschlossen _„vom Schicksalsjahr 2016 des DAFV, in dem er zeigen muss, ob er Leistungen erbringen kann“_.
  - Die Kündigung der Sachsen wird sicherlich im Osten den einen oder anderen Landesverband wachgerüttelt haben, da dürfte nächstes Jahr Bewegung rein kommen.
  - sollte Weser-Ems tatsächlich drin bleiben, dürfte es spannend werden wie viele Vereine zu den deutlich günstigeren & aktiveren Niedersachsen wechseln werden und wieviel Implusionsdruck dadurch im Weserschen Kessel entsteht.

  Von „Deutschland einig Anglerland“ ist man 3 Jahre nach der Fusion also deutlich weiter entfernt als man es zuvor mit 2 Bundesverbänden jemals war. Ein satter Fehlschuss!

  Interessanter wird die Frage nach dem Geld.
  - Bayern war der erste dicke Brocken, der in der Kasse fehlte.
  - Die Kündigung der zwei anderen dicken Brummer, Sachsen und Niedersachsen, + der anderen genannten LVs reisst ein Loch in die 2017er Kasse, dass man mit der soeben erst abgenickten Erhöhung um 1€ keinesfalls mehr auskommen wird ab 2017.
  - Und sollte das Niedersachsen-Präsidium endlich die lang erwartete Antwort der Finanzverwaltung Hannover bekommen, dass die Gemeinnützigkeit von LVs durch Fehlhandeln des DAFVs doch in Gefahr geraten ist/könnte, sind diese direkt fristlos raus & fordern die 2015e+2016er Beiträge auch noch umgehend zurück. Das wäre ein Fangschuss, der den sofortigen Tod des DAFVs zur Folge hätte.
  - so oder so müsste 2016 das Jahr werden, in dem Frau Dr. erneut & schon wieder über die Lande zieht und für eine weitere Beitragserhöhung trommeln müsste.
  Wie will sie das denn noch verkaufen?
  Wer sollte ihr da noch folgen?

*Was glaubt ihr, wann gehen beim DAFV die Lichter aus?*
  a) in *2016*
  b) *2017* macht es definitiv puff-peng-knall
  c) die Bundespräsine & ihr Club sind schwer tot zu kriegen und wenn, dauert es noch ein Weilchen, bis sie es selbst bemerken; also Ende des DAFV irgendwo *2018-2020*
  d) den DAFV in seinem Lauf hält weder Sinn noch Kasse auf; *2021-2030*
  e) das 1000jährige Reich des VDS… ,tschuldigung, DAFV, wird *niemals* untergehen!


Bitte wählt & begründet möglichst eure Wahl.


----------



## kati48268 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*

PS: ich selbst tippe auf 2017, obwohl ich mir sehnlichst wünsche es wird 2016.
Grund: dieses Loch in der Kasse wird nicht zu stopfen sein.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*

Niemals.

Es wird weiterhin Dumme geben...

Die Dummheit der organisierten Angler ist grenzenlos unendlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*

Bei der "Kompetenz" der abnickenden, nichthonigessenden Wackeldackeln bei den Delegierten der DAFV-Landesverbände und der "Kompetenz" von Haupt- und Ehrenamt im DAFV nehme ich Antwort e...

Mit der Einschränkung, dass die jetzt schon abzusehende Zersplitterung immer weiter gehen wird ..

Da aber jetzt der DAFV eh schon nicht wahrgenommen wird von Behörden und Politik und immer wenns ernnt wird, der DFV ran muss, ists auch wurscht..

Wie gesagt:
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen PETA und dem DAFV?
PETA wird nicht von organisierten Angelfischern bezahlt................................


----------



## kati48268 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mit der Einschränkung, dass die jetzt schon abzusehende Zersplitterung immer weiter gehen wird...


Irgendwann ist aber kaum noch was da was noch weiter zerspittern kann.

Gut, ich werd in 15 Jahren wohl immer noch bei Westfalen-Lippe auf die Bühne klettern und für eine Kündigung gegen die Windmühlen anreiten.

Die Rheinischen werden das "ich kündige und nun kündige ich doch nicht"-Spiel vermutlich auch solange spielen, bis sie gar nicht mehr wissen ob sie grad drin oder draussen sind.

Und der SH-GF R.V. wird sich auch 20XX immer wieder glaubhaft erklären, dass der Nachforschungsauftrag an die Post, mit dem die Kündigung aus 2015 gesucht werden soll, bis zum Jahresende sicher abgegeben wird...

Aber es scheppert und scheppert doch immer mehr!


----------



## Sharpo (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Irgendwann ist aber kaum noch was da was noch weiter zerspittern kann.
> 
> Gut, ich werd in 15 Jahren wohl immer noch bei Westfalen-Lippe auf die Bühne klettern und für eine Kündigung gegen die Windmühlen anreiten.
> 
> ...




So lange wollt ihr dem LV die Treue halten? ^^
NDS bietet sich doch auch an......so weit von der Landesgrenze seit ihr doch nicht weg.


----------



## Eisbär14 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*

ich denke mal 2017 
Wenn bis dahin das mit den fehlenden Finanzen nicht geklärt ist (woher solls kommen wenn dann viele Verbände raus sind) bleibt wohl nur der Insolvenzantrag und damit die Zerschlagung von unnützen Würdenträgervereinigungen


----------



## prinz1 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*

Hallo!
Ich denke auch, das 2016 das Schicksalsjahr des DAFV wird.
Und 2017 tragen wir ihn endgültig zu Grabe, den "heißgeliebten" DAFV.
Bei den derzeit feststehenden und wohl noch dazu kommenden Kündigungen gibt es eigentlich keine Chance zum Überleben des Verbandes.
Ich für meinen Teil zahle ab 2016 keine Beiträge mehr in den LAV Brandenburg, und hoffe, das meine paar Euros den "Todesstoß" für den DAFV bringen.  *grins*
Ich bin froher Hoffnung!

der prinz


----------



## schuessel (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*

Niemals, außer ein paar tapfere kämpfer ziehen nach berlin und offenbach und sagen "Es".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Sye0LleJ_0


----------



## phirania (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*

Hat man denn ohne die Marke,weiterhin die Möglichkeit am Kanal zu angeln..????


----------



## kati48268 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*

halbwegs OT:


Sharpo schrieb:


> So lange wollt ihr dem LV die Treue halten? ^^
> NDS bietet sich doch auch an......so weit von der Landesgrenze seit ihr doch nicht weg.


Die Verbandsgewässer... immer das leidige Thema, "wer die Gewässer hat, hat die Macht".
Wobei ich grundsätzlich nix gegen den LV Westfalen-Lippe habe, die sind ja durchaus aktiv.
Die sollen halt nur raus aus diesem bescheuerten Bundesverband!



phirania schrieb:


> Hat man denn ohne die Marke,weiterhin die Möglichkeit am Kanal zu angeln..????


Hat ja nix mit den Verbandsgewässern zu tun, ist quasi eine Quittung für die Verbandszugehörigkeit LV & BV, die hab ich aber bereits durch die Vereinszugehörigkeit in einem Verein, der LV-Mitglied ist.

Zurück zur Abstimmung/eurer Einschätzung.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*

Die werden niemals untergehen. 2042 wird ein Rudi V. aus Kiel vor seinen verbliebenen 250 organisierten Anglern (alle aus S-H) auf seinem Thron sitzen und sagen "Männer, ich habe es euch 2016 bereits gesagt. Mit mir an der Spitze wird der Bundesverband niemals untergehen. Wir haben nur noch 128 Millionen Euro Schulden,  aber im Casting sind wir die Nummer 1. Jetzt greift zu, das Schnitzel hat die Berliner tafel gestiftet. Prost Männer und danke für euer Vertrauen"


----------



## cxppx19xx (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Niemals.
> 
> Es wird weiterhin Dumme geben...
> 
> Die Dummheit der organisierten Angler ist grenzenlos unendlich.



Stimmt :m


----------



## gründler (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*

Ohne Marke keine Karte... ^^

Fand ich dumm und habe damals (vor 2J.) mal oben nachgehakt und warum und wieso diese Hürde...etc.

Wurde dann paar Monate später an einigen Gewässern abgeschafft, nun kann jeder ne Karte kaufen ohne Marke und Pass.

Kartenverkauf hat sich seitdem verdoppelt.

Vorraussetzung bleibt aber die Sportfischerprüfung,Jugendiche bis 12J. Sonderregelungen etc.usw.will das jetzt nicht alles aufzählen.


Geht alles wenn man nur will.


#h


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*

Ich wette mal auf 2018 weil es dann auch den Niebelungentreuen zu teuer wird.  Ich opfere aber schon wieder das eine oder andere Huhn und tanze auch schon  um den Schamanenbaum und rede mit den Schicksalsgöttern, ob sich denn nicht schon vorher was machen lässt.


----------



## kati48268 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*

Mal schauen wer dann die letzten sind. :m

Da hab ich mit Westfalen-Lippe vermutlich gute Chancen auch einen Besen in die Hand gedrückt zu bekommen, um die Scherben nach der Flucht aller anderen zusammen zu kehren. #t

Aber vielleicht versucht der VDKAC auch bis zur letzten Patrone "die Interessen der Karpfenangler zu vertreten".
Carphunting wird es dann zwar schon länger nicht mehr geben, weil es mit BV-Zustimmung als Trophäenfischen 2.0 verboten wurde, große Karpfen wurden zur Zufriedenheit von Spahn alle gefressen und Frau Dr. hat in guter VDSF-Manier in vorauseilendem Gehorsam dem Nabu-BV einen Bivi-Verzicht angeboten, der dankend angenommen wurde...
Aber 'dabei sein ist alles', nicht wahr, liebe Carpcracks?! :vik:


----------



## crisis (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> *Unklar was da los ist:*
> ... - das Hessen-Präsidium ..., auch hier scheint das nicht im Sinne der mitgliedsstärksten Vereine zu sein. ...



Woher kommt diese Info denn?

 Im Übrigen benötigt man in Hessen keine Marke, um an den Verbandsgewässern angeln zu können.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Stoni-Killer (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*

Hallo all!
Noch mal.... Diese dussiligen Marken, belegen lediglich, das der LV den Obulus an den DAFV abgeführt hat. Manch ein LV hat damit eine Angellizenz verknüpft, aber das ist LV intern zu regeln.

Har det bra 
Stoni


----------



## lala... (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*

Jetzt seid mal nicht so pessimistisch, 2015 ist noch nicht rum! |bla:


----------



## willmalwassagen (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*

Ich erinnere mich noch an die letzte Sitzung an der ich als Delegierter dabei war. Damals noch VDSF in Pappenburg.
Diskussionsthema mit gefühlt den meisten Beiträgen und längster Dauer, sind am nächsten Versammlunsort, Berlin, die Hotels Nuttenfrei?
Und länger her in Ulm, da hat sich jemand von "EmsWeser" ?  als Diskusssionsbeitrag am Miktofon beschwert, dass es auf ihrem Kutter bei der Dorschveranstaltung keine Erbsensuppe gab und fand das ungeheuerlich und wirklich wichtig weil es auf den anderen Kuttern wohl Erbsensuppe gab.
Nur so mal  zu den unterschiedlichen Prioritäten der Delegierten auf diesen Veranstaltungen.


----------



## Trollhorn (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*

Ich denke mal die werden sich krampfhaft bis 2018 über Wasser halten und dann mit einem großen Knall zerpuffen - wo dann noch einiges ans Tageslicht kommt was wir uns jetzt noch nicht vorstellen können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*

DAV-Grundstücke, Goldmünzen IAM, seltsame Konten, VDSF/DAFV-GmbH, verpassen von Fristen für Einladungen und Protokolle, "seltsame" Sitzungsführungen und Abstimmungen - wir haben schon genügend Punkte angesprochen..............

Die abnickenden, nichthonigessenden Wackeldackeldelegierten interessiert das ja sowenig wie die dumm, stumpf und dumpf zahlenden organisierten Angelfischer - nicht besser verdient..........

Wie gesagt:
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen PETA und dem DAFV?
PETA wird nicht von organisierten Angelfischern bezahlt..............................


----------



## Trollhorn (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> DAV-Grundstücke, Goldmünzen IAM, seltsame Konten, VDSF/DAFV-GmbH, verpassen von Fristen für Einladungen und Protokolle, "seltsame" Sitzungsführungen und Abstimmungen - wir haben schon genügend Punkte angesprochen..............



Schon schlimm genug, ja. Aber ich denke da ist noch mehr im Busch und eines Tages kommt alles mal ans Licht


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*

Da ich an das Prinzip - Schei$$e schwimmt oben - glaube,  müsste ich Punkt E wählen. 

Anders herum lege ich meine Hoffnung aufs BmF (Stichwort Gemeinnützig) und auf sonstige Rechtsnormen,  die sich mit dem Vereins-/Verbandsrecht befassen und rechne mit nem Zeitraum von maximal drei Jahren. #h

PS - vielleicht kommt ja das Insolvenzrecht noch eher zum zug.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. Dezember 2015)

kati48268 schrieb:


> *Unklar was da los ist:*
> - der größere Rheinlandpfalzverband soll auch gekündigt haben, noch weiß man nix genaues



Er hat wohl kündigen müssen, denn das wurde auf der JHV so beschlossen (ein Protokoll wurde meines Wissens nach nicht öffentlich gemacht)

ABER: ich weiß aus sicherer Quelle da da einige Vereine bzw. ein BV vorsorglich einen Aufnahmeantrag als Einzelmitglied gestellt haben...

Jedenfalls wurde das in einem mir gut bekannten BV oder in einem Stadtverband so beschlossen (die geschäftsführenden Vorstandsmitglieder sind die gleichen) und die normalen Mitglieder und Vorstandskollegen wurden weder gefragt noch informiert.

Ich weiß noch nichts genaues und wie ich es schaffe das (m)ein Verein da rausbekommt, ich lasse mich mal überraschen.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Niemals.
> 
> Es wird weiterhin Dumme geben...
> 
> Die Dummheit der organisierten Angler ist grenzenlos unendlich.



Ist wohl ein bischen heftig, meinst du nicht auch? Dumm ist es solche Sprüche zu reißen...
Nicht alle organisierten Angler sind dumm, sondern nur diejenigen die ohne Sinn und Verstand solche Phrasen nachplappern und den Arsch nicht hochbekommen um etwas zu ändern.

Ich bin "organisiert", ärgere mich auch über vieles - ich versuche aber etwas zu ändern, ich mache den Mund auf.

Dumm war es von einem Vorstandsmitglied vor Zeugen mir mit den Worten zu drohen "... Mach langsam, sonst wird es eine Menge Anträge geben und ich wäre weg vom Fenster..."
Dumm wäre es ebenfalls darauf einzugehen.

Schlau ist, sich zurück zu lehnen, zu sortieren und bei gegebener Zeit "auszuholen".


----------



## Honeyball (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*

Ich staune, dass ich mit meiner Einschätzung, dass sich das bis mindestens 2018-2020 hinziehen wird, gar nicht so alleine dastehe.
Bisher habe ich ja auf die natürliche Auslese der uralten Betonköppe gesetzt, aber mittlerweile finde ich genügend Jüngere in diversen Verbänden, die genauso viel Beton statt Hirn haben.|rolleyes#q
Also bleibt nur die Hoffnung auf die Insolvenz und einzelne Lichtblickhoffnungsträger, die eventuell mal etwas finden, was sich auf juristischem Wege erfolgreich verwerten lässt.


----------



## flor61 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> e) das 1000jährige Reich des VDS… ,tschuldigung, DAFV, wird *niemals* untergehen!



Weil es immer "dumm, stumpf und dumpf zahlenden organisierten Angelfischer" wie mich geben wird, denen Politik am Rücken vorbei geht, denn wir wollen angeln und nicht über Politik mit den Fischen philosophieren.

Selbst Walter Ulbricht und danach Erich Honnecker haben es nicht geschafft, uns Angler zu politisieren. Und ich denke, daß wir mit 61,00€ Jahresbeitrag mit der Nutzung eines riesen Großen Gewässerpools auf der Sonnenseite hier in Brandenburg stehen. Achja, mit +10,00€ können wir dann noch ganz Sachsen beangeln. Und nochmal 10,00€ ganz Sachsen-Anhalt.

Ich glaube, dafür sind nicht mal elitäre Vereinsgewässer zu haben.

Und der LAVB kauft im Moment alle Gewässer auf, die zu haben sind, ja, richtig gehört, nicht pachten, kaufen.

PS: Das mit dem 1000jährigen Reich habe ich aus dem thread zitiert, nicht daß ich mir hier den finalen Strafpunkt einhandle.


----------



## Honeyball (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*

@asphaltmonster:
Du musst Sharpos Satz in der Summe sehen. Bei der Masse an Negativen gehen einzelne Positive leider unter.
Aber auf Leuten wie Dir ruht die Hoffnung aller (Mit-)Denkenden


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> ABER: ich weiß aus sicherer Quelle da da einige Vereine bzw. ein BV vorsorglich einen Aufnahmeantrag als Einzelmitglied gestellt haben...


Beim DAFV?
Geht schon satzungsgemäß nicht, der DAFV kann nur Landesverbände aufnehmen...
Siehe §5, 2. der Satzung


----------



## Smanhu (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*

Ich kaufe ein E! 

 Es wird wird weiterhin welche geben die das Kasperletheater DAFV bezahlen.
 Für manche würde ja die Welt zusammenbrechen wenn sie einmal im Jahr nicht ihr Märkchen einkleben dürften. 
 Einzige Chance dass der Laden mal untergeht ist, wenn so viele Verbände austreten würden, dass der DAFV gezwungen wäre die Beiträge um zig Euronen für den restlichen komplett blinden Haufen zu erhöhen. Dann vielleicht, aber ansonsten werden die weiter da oben rumkaspern und uns für 5000€/Jahr (wenn ich richtig in Erinnerung habe) in Europa mit vereinter Stimme (welche auch immer das ist) vertreten, auch wenn sie für den Betrag in Brüssel nicht mal aufs Klo gelassen werden würden.


----------



## Lachsauge (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*

Früher traf sich unser Verein zum Anangeln,heute nur noch zum gemeinsamen Kuchen backen.
 Was so ein Verband aus Menschen machen kann!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @asphaltmonster:
> Du musst Sharpos Satz in der Summe sehen. Bei der Masse an Negativen gehen einzelne Positive leider unter.
> Aber auf Leuten wie Dir ruht die Hoffnung aller (Mit-)Denkenden



Kleines Wortspiel meinerseits, das natürlich nicht den Tatsachen entspricht, sinngemäß ist es das gleiche...

_Niemals.
Es wird weiterhin Dumme geben...
Die Dummheit der im Anglerboard registrierten User ist grenzenlos unendlich._

Und genau wegen solcher Überheblichkeiten wollen viele auch nicht öffentlich über das Thema diskutieren.

Es gibt viele (organisierte) Kritiker, die auch das Ende dieses Verbandes bzw. seine Umstrukturierung fordern und unermüdlich an den Stuhlbeinen sägen.
Und viele machen das heimlich, denn macht man es öffentlich, wird man auch schon mal bedroht und als Querulant hingestellt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*



lachsauge schrieb:


> Früher traf sich unser Verein zum Anangeln,heute nur noch zum gemeinsamen Kuchen backen.
> Was so ein Verband aus Menschen machen kann!


Das passiert, wenn aus Anglern organisierte Angelfischer werden.........


----------



## kati48268 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*



flor61 schrieb:


> Weil es immer "dumm, stumpf und dumpf zahlenden organisierten Angelfischer" wie mich geben wird, denen Politik am Rücken vorbei geht, denn wir wollen angeln und nicht über Politik mit den Fischen philosophieren.
> Das will doch eigentlich niemand!
> Leider ist es dringend nötig sich auch mit Angelpolitik zu beschäftigen um weitere Restriktionen für Angler zu verhindern und für eine funktionierende Interessenvertretung zu kämpfen.
> 
> ...


Der gesamte Eingangstext ist doch bewusst & für jeden offensichtlich etwas "kabarettistisch" verfasst, genauso ist natürlich auch der Spruch zu Punkt E zu verstehen.



*Ich danke schon mal für die rege Beteiligung und bitte um viel viel mehr Meinungen; ist interessant was da so von euch für Ansichten kommen.*
|wavey:


----------



## Honeyball (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Es gibt viele (organisierte) Kritiker, die auch das Ende dieses Verbandes bzw. seine Umstrukturierung fordern und unermüdlich an den Stuhlbeinen sägen.
> Und viele machen das heimlich, denn macht man es öffentlich, wird man auch schon mal bedroht und als Querulant hingestellt.



Ich weiß :m
Und genau das ist ja auch gut so.

Aber wenn ich z.B. das Posting von flor61 hier lese:


> Und ich denke, daß wir mit 61,00€ Jahresbeitrag mit der Nutzung eines riesen Großen Gewässerpools auf der Sonnenseite hier in Brandenburg stehen. Achja, mit +10,00€ können wir dann noch ganz Sachsen beangeln. Und nochmal 10,00€ ganz Sachsen-Anhalt.
> 
> Ich glaube, dafür sind nicht mal elitäre Vereinsgewässer zu haben.
> 
> Und der LAVB kauft im Moment alle Gewässer auf, die zu haben sind, ja, richtig gehört, nicht pachten, kaufen.



dann zeigt sich, wo es gilt, weiterhin Aufklärungsarbeit zu leisten.
@flor61:
Dein riesiger Gewässerpool der Brandenburger Sonnenseite ist völlig unabhängig davon, ob Dein Landesverband weiterhin Teile Deines Beitrags an einen Nichts tuenden und nichtsnutzigen Bundesverband verschwendet oder nicht!!!
Bitte nicht Äpfel mit Birnen (bzw. in diesem Fall eher mit Pflaumen) verwechseln!!!


----------



## Sharpo (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*



lachsauge schrieb:


> Früher traf sich unser Verein zum Anangeln,heute nur noch zum gemeinsamen Kuchen backen.
> Was so ein Verband aus Menschen machen kann!



Ja, und alle organisierten Angler lassen es sich gefallen.
Es wird grösstenteils stillschweigend hingenommen.

Man bleibt im Verein, im Verband, im Bundesverband.

Vereinzelte schwimmen mal gegen den Strom, aber bewirken können diese nichts.
Weil die Masse sich einfach nicht bewegt.

@Honeyball...

Klar allg. die Masse.
kann ja nicht für jeden einzelnen sprechen. 
(Zähle mich aber im Grunde auch zu den Dummen...bin ja auch organisiert..und lass es mir gefallen....halt schwierig ständig gegen den Strom zu schwimmen.)
Die Masse der organisierten Angler lässt es sich halt gefallen.
Aus Angst vor Gewässerverlust?

Was macht ein LV mit seinen Gewässern wenn deren Mitglieder kündigen?

Dem LV wird die Grundlage entzogen....Fischereirechte an den ehemaligen Verbandsgewässer kommen unter dem "Hammer"

-----
Es gab mal eine Zeit ohne die LV und BV.

Und was diese Überheblichkeit an geht.....ach mein Gott..

Die organisierten Angler mussten schon mehr als 30 Jahre mit der Überheblichkeit der VDSF und jetzt DAFV Fuzzis leben.
Da ist doch meine Überheblichkeit oder die der AB- User ein Fliegenschiss gegen.


----------



## flor61 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, was hier zur Kritik steht. Die Struktur oder die Arbeit in den einzelnen Bausteinen?

Hier wird kreuz-die-quer geschossen, alle, sogar wir desinteressierten Angler, stehen in Kritik. Da braucht sich doch keiner zu wundern, daß bei dieser Rundumschlägerei kein Mensch durchsieht. Wer will was erreichen? Wie ist der Istzustand und was ist das Ziel?

Es wird so getan, als ob es um uns Angler geht. Oder geht es um was ganz-ganz Anderes?

Ich will angeln, bis ich sterbe.


----------



## kati48268 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*



flor61 schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe ist, was hier zur Kritik steht. Die Struktur oder die Arbeit in den einzelnen Bausteinen?


Nochmal:
in _diesem_ Thread ist die Frage nach der Einschätzung gestellt, wie lange der *BUNDES*VERBAND DAFV wohl noch existiert und warum man dieses oder jenes meint, warum einzelne LVs hinschmeissen oder diesem die Stange halten, welche Auswirkungen, auch warum dies Angler interessieren sollte oder auch nicht, usw. usw.

Hier geht es so gar nicht um die Arbeit einzelner LVs in ihren Regionen.

Is doch nich so swer...


----------



## VC1 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> PS: ich selbst tippe auf 2017, obwohl ich mir sehnlichst wünsche es wird 2016.
> Grund: dieses Loch in der Kasse wird nicht zu stopfen sein.


 
 Das hoffe ich auch!!!!!!


----------



## flor61 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Is doch nich so swer...



O.k., ich habe es verstanden. Ich hätte erst fragen und dann abstimmen sollen.

Tschuldigung


----------



## Sharpo (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*

Nö, erst lesen dann abstimmen.  

Oder..erst lesen, dann evtl. fragen und dann abstimmen.


----------



## Honeyball (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*



flor61 schrieb:


> Ich will angeln, bis ich sterbe.



Genau das wollen fast alle hier. Und viele, so wie ich auch, haben die nicht unbegründete Befürchtung, miterleben zu müssen, dass genau das irgendwann einmal in Deutschland nicht mehr möglich sein wird, weil die Gegner des Angelns eine weitaus größere Lobby haben als wir Angler selbst, wenn wir statt durch einen schlagkräftigen und engagierten Bundesverband nur durch eine Ansammlung machtbesessener vor Unfähigkeit und Untätigkeit nur so strotzender Betonköpfe vertreten werden, die über Jahre hinaus nichts anderes auf die Kette kriegen, als das ihnen zur Verfügung stehende Geld zu vernichten.

Bis dahin haben wir alle einen Traum (klick)


----------



## Sharpo (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Genau das wollen fast alle hier. Und viele, so wie ich auch, haben die nicht unbegründete Befürchtung, miterleben zu müssen, dass genau das irgendwann einmal in Deutschland nicht mehr möglich sein wird, weil die Gegner des Angelns eine weitaus größere Lobby haben als wir Angler selbst, wenn wir statt durch einen schlagkräftigen und engagierten Bundesverband nur durch eine Ansammlung machtbesessener vor Unfähigkeit und Untätigkeit nur so strotzender Betonköpfe vertreten werden, die über Jahre hinaus nichts anderes auf die Kette kriegen, als das ihnen zur Verfügung stehende Geld zu vernichten.
> 
> Bis dahin haben wir alle einen Traum (klick)



Es liegt nicht nur an der Lobby.
Der organisierte Angler (Verbände und Vereine) hat die Eigenart sich immer extrem kleiner zu machen als er ist.
Es wird eher eine Kröte geschluckt als dagegen energisch zu protestieren.
Zieht sich durch alle Themen der Angler...

Schnauze halten es könnte schlimmer kommen.

Und genauso wird auch beim Thema DAFV in den Vereinen eher die Schnauze gehalten.
(Man hat eh kein Mitspracherecht)


----------



## Laichzeit (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*

BW kommt eventuell wieder rein, oder ist der fusionierte Verband von der Idee wieder abgekommen?


----------



## gründler (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Genau das wollen fast alle hier. Und viele, so wie ich auch, haben die nicht unbegründete Befürchtung, miterleben zu müssen, dass genau das irgendwann einmal in Deutschland nicht mehr möglich sein wird, weil die Gegner des Angelns eine weitaus größere Lobby haben als wir Angler selbst, wenn wir statt durch einen schlagkräftigen und engagierten Bundesverband nur durch eine Ansammlung machtbesessener vor Unfähigkeit und Untätigkeit nur so strotzender Betonköpfe vertreten werden, die über Jahre hinaus nichts anderes auf die Kette kriegen, als das ihnen zur Verfügung stehende Geld zu vernichten.
> 
> Bis dahin haben wir alle einen Traum (klick)


 
In ein paar Jahren Angelt und Jagd niemand mehr in De.

#h

Ps: Ausser wir kriegen ne Lobby ne richtige Lobby und die "Grüne" verlogene heuchlerische Welle muss aufhören,dann könnten wir chancen haben, ansonsten gehn die Lichter auf lange Sicht aus.


----------



## Schmidtler (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*

Wie ich beim ersten Beitrag hier gelesen habe, ist heute in Hamburg der Entscheidungstag. Gibt's da schon infos zu oder wurde es vielleicht auch verschoben?

Gesendet von meinem P6000 Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*

Das läuft, ich werde informiert werden nach der Sitzung.
Da ist der Thread dazu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309651


----------



## Riesenangler (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*

2017 ist Feierabend. Der Bundesverband, ist wie das Weltall, welches auch nur von Dunkler und daher nicht sichtbarer Materie zusammen gehalten wird. Ab Mitte nächsten Jahres, ist aber auch die im Verband verschwunden. Und dann driftet der jämmerliche Rest ( ich befürchte, wir Brandenburger werden auch dazu gehören) auf nimmer wiedersehen in die Unendlichen Weiten.


----------



## kati48268 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*

Mit der Annahme 2017 -für die ich auch gestimmt habe- befindest du dich ja im größten Block.

So manchmal denke/hoffe ich, ob nicht doch schon 2016... |rolleyes
Nach dem öffentlich werden der BfN-Lobby-Pleite, dem kommenden Abgang von Freudenberg, Druck durch weitere Austritt-Anträge bei kommenden LV-JHVen,... 
ausser dem frischen Geld nun zu Anfang 2016 hält diesen Laden nur noch die Angst vor neuen Wegen zusammen 
(und der völligen Realitätsverweigerung bei Frau Dr. und einigen anderen Funktionären).

Ich hoffe, wir irren beide und es knallt noch so richtig dies Jahr!


----------



## Sharpo (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*

Das geht gar net.

Dafür hätten mehr LV 2015 kündigen müssen.

Und ich glaube kaum das die NRW LV dieses Jahr kündigen werden um 2018 raus zu sein.
Also werden die LV auch 2017 noch ihren Beitrag zahlen, wenn es sein muss auch den erhöhten.


----------



## bacalo (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*

Sind ja noch einige LV's dabei. Wie hier die Stimmung ist kann ich nicht beurteilen; doch werden 2018 die Portogebühren des DAFV deutlich niedriger ausfallen|rolleyes.


----------



## kati48268 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das geht gar net.
> Dafür hätten mehr LV 2015 kündigen müssen.


Gehen tut alles, natürlich kann man einen Verein auflösen.wenn die Mitglieder es nur wollen.

Die verbliebenen LVs wollen das momentan bestimmt nicht, aber nehmen wir mal an Frau Dr. schmeisst hin, einige andere im Präsidium auch, es finden sich keine imagesuizidgeneigten Nachfolger...

Oder aber der Glücksfall tritt ein, die Hannoverschen Finanzbehörden entscheiden so wie manche vermuten, NDS ist schlagartig draussen & fordert gezahlte Gelder zurück (für die anscheinend keine Rückstellungen gebildet wurden), dann klebt der Gerichtsvollzieher das "Schluss jetzt"-Siegel an die Tür.

Man wird ja noch hoffen dürfen... |rolleyes



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und ich glaube kaum das die NRW LV dieses Jahr kündigen werden um 2018 raus zu sein.
> Also werden die LV auch 2017 noch ihren Beitrag zahlen, wenn es sein muss auch den erhöhten.


Beim ersten Satz teile ich deinen Pessimismus,
aber ich mag mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie ernsthaft eine weitere Beitragserhöhung mittragen und diese erneut den Vereinen verkaufen wollen würden.


----------



## Riesenangler (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*

Stimmt. Ich hoffe ja noch auf Selbstmord, also der Verband jetzt. Wie es auch für mich noch immer unverständlich ist, wie man ohne von Behörden und Ministerien anerkannt zu sein, für sich in Anspruch nimmt, das Sprachrohr für vier millionen Menschen zu sein.


----------



## Sharpo (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAFV - wie lange noch?*

Den Vereinen nicht.
Den Beitrag zahlen die LV aus der eigenen Portokasse, dafür wird nicht mal ein Mitgliederbeschluss benötigt.
(Wenn ich mich nicht irre.)


----------

